# HDMI Outputs!



## Mario8672 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wouldn't it be so cool  if iMacs, Mac Minis, and Macbook (Pros) all had an HDMI Output?

With this you could connect your machine to your Home Theatre TV and see your Mac OS X screen on a huge 1080p screen! IMO, it just makes a lot more sense than spending roughly 2000 bux on a mere 30" display with not a lot of flexibility at that price point.

HDMI OUT!


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes that would be nice


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2009)

Mario8672 said:


> Wouldn't it be so cool  if iMacs, Mac Minis, and Macbook (Pros) all had an HDMI Output?
> 
> With this you could connect your machine to your Home Theatre TV and see your Mac OS X screen on a huge 1080p screen! IMO, it just makes a lot more sense than spending roughly 2000 bux on a mere 30" display with not a lot of flexibility at that price point.
> 
> HDMI OUT!



A "mere" 30" display?  That 30" display has roughly twice the pixels of any 720p HDTV, and about 40% to 50% more pixels than any 1080p HDTV.

Monitors and TVs are _vastly_ different, despite both being flat and both being used to view video.

I think the first time you hook up your Mac to a flat-screen TV, you'll be disappointed.  While the screen size is a lot larger than a monitor, the icons, text and graphics will also be scaled larger.  What that means is that even though you're viewing a much larger screen, your desktop hasn't gotten any "bigger" (in terms of usable space).

It's much like viewing a 20" monitor through some kind of magnifying glass, rather than upgrading from a 20" monitor to a 30".  The former, you have the exact same amount of pixels, so everything is just bigger.  The latter, you have more pixels, hence more desktop real estate... and the icons are just as big as they were on the 20" monitor.

I'd take a lowly 22" monitor over a 40" 1080p HDTV any day of the week.

Besides... you can use an adapter that costs less than $15 to get HDMI output on your Mac mini, MacBook, etc.:

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=211242892&listingid=46329473


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd be happy with an Apple's 30" display anyday! I'm stuck with a mere 32" CRT!! Now imagine playing videos on that.....


----------



## TonyK (Jan 10, 2010)

There are mini-DVI to HDMI converters I believe.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 10, 2010)

Kind of like the inexpensive one I linked to two posts prior?


----------



## TonyK (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm blind
I'm blind


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2010)

ElDiablo hit exactly what I was gonna say.  While it might be a "neat" feature for a few people, in reality very few owners would ever use it and the quality isn't that great.  Quality is usually the more important factor to the Mac consumer base at large.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 27, 2010)

Well the Mac Mini has HDMI now. Do you all think this should be the living room media center (with Plex now)? I am really considering it.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I pulled the trigger and got one during a Black Friday sale.  I also got on oder now an OWC external and a tos to mini plug to connect the audio to my receiver.

I aslo got a great deal on an Apple Bluetooth keyboard & Magic Mouse, both refurbished. They both were least half the price on sale at OWC refurbished section. 

My plan is starting to come together.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2012)

Mario8672 said:


> Wouldn't it be so cool  if iMacs, Mac Minis, and Macbook (Pros) all had an HDMI Output?
> 
> HDMI OUT!



Well it looks like you two of your three wishes now.


----------



## letolagal (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes that would be nice 




dang ky chuong trinh khuyen mai


----------



## emma24xia (Sep 7, 2015)

This is a good idea, but I don't see it coming in the next new generation of mac desktop or laptop. What a pity.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2015)

emma24xia said:


> This is a good idea, but I don't see it coming in the next new generation of mac desktop or laptop. What a pity.



That is because HDMI is patented Grand cost are growing with HDMI 2.0. So Apple was amount many manufactures that came up with the open Display Port that is becoming USB C. That is why you starting to see Display Port and or USB C in many new PCs.

I say the day of HDMI on the Mac Mini and being replaced by Display port are coming in 2018.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2019)

Satcomer said:


> That is because HDMI is patented Grand cost are growing with HDMI 2.0. So Apple was amount many manufactures that came up with the open Display Port that is becoming USB C.
> 
> I say the day of HDMI on the Mac Mini and being replaced by Display port are coming in 2018.



I called it! The 2008 Mac Mini had 4 Thunderbolt ports with Display port hooked into all the ports!


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 8, 2019)

Ah --- You thought that HDMI would be replaced by Display port?
Not quite yet. (The mini has had some form of displayport since early 2009, a year before adding HDMI)

(And, I don't think that the 2008 Mac mini had 4 thunderbolt ports. You left out a 1, I'm guessing  )

Yes, a bit more video power with other possible connections, but HDMI continues on.
I suppose because of the range of devices that might connect more easily with HDMI...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2019)

DeltaMac said:


> Ah --- You thought that HDMI would be replaced by Display port?
> Not quite yet. (The mini has had some form of displayport since early 2009, a year before adding HDMI)
> 
> (And, I don't think that the 2008 Mac mini had 4 thunderbolt ports. You left out a 1, I'm guessing  )
> ...



I‘m sorry I meant 2018 Mac Mini!


----------

